# Problème avec GRUB

## sergio

Après l'installation d'un nouveau poste en Gentoo Linux 1.2

j'ai un problème lors du boot avec grub :

Grub me renvoie l'erreur "Error 15 : file not found"

voici ma config

	/dev/hda1		swap

	/dev/hda2		/boot		ext2

	/dev/hda3		/		xfs

	/dev/hda4		/home	xfs

voici la sequence qui fait problème dans mon menu.lst

	root (hd0,1)

	kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

le setup de grub a été fait avec :

	root (hd0,1)

	setup (hd0)

j'ai tenté une manip pour corriger : suppression de grub puis emerge grub mais sans succes ?

C'est bien la première fois que je vois grub se planter comme ça !

J'ai vérifié également que le fichier bzImage est bien placé

----------

## JPz

Bizarre ...

Tu peux mettre ton menu.lst en intégralité stp ?

----------

## sergio

J'ai plus ou moins résolu le probleme en modifiant mon menu.lst

comme ceci

```

default 0

timeout 120

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 1.2

root (hd0,1)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda3

```

J'ai utilisé la commande "find" de grub pour retrouvé le fichier bzImage et comme tu le vois j'ai supprimé "/boot" devant le mon des fichiers. je ne comprend pas pourquoi cependant car j'ai 2 autres stations de travail

installées sur le même modèle et qui n'on jamais posé ce problème...

Voici le menu.lst de l'une d'elle (elle est en dual boot mais çà ne change rien)...

```

default 0

timeout 120

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windows 2000

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo Linux 1.2

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda5

```

La table des partitions de cette station est la suivante :

```

/dev/hda1      vfat       /mnt/windows

/dev/hda2      swap

/dev/hda3      ext2       /boot

/dev/hda5      xfs      /

/dev/hda6      xfs      /home

```

Je me demande ou est la différence qui justifie l'utilisation de "/boot/bzImage" dans un cas et "/bzImage" dans l'autre ????

----------

## dioxmat

hum...

en fait, par default gentoo ne monte pas /boot.

une fois monte, dedans ya un symlink boot vers ".". donc le /boot est inutile.

l'autre station, c'est une gentoo aussi ? si oui verifie si /boot est monté ou non dessus lorsque tu fais tes modifs. (j'avoue m'y perdre un peu aussi... j'avais trouvé un super thread en anglais sur le sujet, j'essayerais de le retrouver...)

----------

## sergio

peu importe je n'ai plus de temps à consacrer à ce problème : il faut que ma station soit prête pour une démo demain et l'important est qu'elle veuille bien booter ce qui est le cas visiblement.

Je tenterai d'éclaircir cette sombre histoire (cf Gaston Lagaffe) avec les HOWTO grub la semaine prochaine...

Merci quand même !

----------

## Maz

Il doit te manquer le lien symbolique "boot -> ." dans ton /boot.

Beaucoup de gens mettent /boot/bz-image, ce qui n'est pas vrai, puisque la racine de grub est le /boot de ton système. Tu as du "détarré" le stage avant d'avoir monté /boot, et donc, le lien existe sur ton hda3 surement, dans /boot. Vérifies en démontant /boot, et en regardant ce qu'il y a dedans.

Le lien symbolique existe justement pour ces gens qui mettent /boot avant /bzimage.

C'est la seule explication que je vois.

Maz

----------

## sergio

C'est effectivement la bonne explication

Merci

----------

